# How To Open a Bottle With Handcuffs



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

My post in the Daily Peeves section generated some PM's asking how to do this, and it's a lot easier to show it than explain it;

One pair of Peerless handcuffs.









Close one cuff until you have a small, football-shaped opening.









Place the lip of the cap inside the slot between the two bars of the cuff, and place the swivel arm on top of the cap.









Apply downward torque on the part of the cuff where the keyhole is, making sure the lip of the cap stays inside the slot, and the swivel arm on top of the cap, which will come off.









Enjoy.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ahhh beer and handcuffs.. doesn't get any better than that


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hahahaha.....nice start to your vacaton Bruce ..enjoy...you deserve it !!!!!!!!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thats some very clever enginuity Delta!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

And I thought I had beer bottle opening skills... If it came down to it, I'd use my southern orifice if I had too...
but Delta is King..


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

That should be taught in the FST/BT portion of the Academies.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Thats the hard way! If you can open a bottle with lighter, you can do it with anything. Grasp the neck of the bottle tightly, use any edge of the cuff to pry against the part of your finger between your 3rd and 4th knuckle and POP the cap right off.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Hush said:


> Thats the hard way!


The hard way?

It takes about 2 seconds to actually do it.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Come on ...we ll know the best way is to find a chic with " man-hands" and have her do it...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

And the easy way only takes 1.5 seconds.
Just breakin balls  Once you can open a beer with anything other than a bottle opener, you can open it with anything. Using another beer is best for party tricks, but so far I can only do it with Coronas.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Great play by play


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Finally, some useful information on this friggin' site


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

That's great! I've never seen anything like that. Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?

I can't wait to go to work tonight and finally take that bottle opener off my duty belt.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the trick but just carry a damn bottle opener.

I went through *three* sets of cuffs one week, it was a frickin nightmare, so I wouldn't ask them to do anymore than necessary.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

That's actually a pretty damn cool trick. 

The next time the local law enforcement arrives at a house party I'm at for a noise complaint... I can't WAIT to say... "Hey officer, can I borrow your cuffs?? Guys watch this!!"


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Great for when you go out for a few drinks after shift. I've also used the lighter method when a bottle opener is unavailable.

I'm sure the cute bartender at the local watering hole would be quite impressed.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

They don't teach that to the rooks at choir practice anymore?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I just did it with a bottle of Coors Lite (I know not really necessary...) Pretty easy.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I just did it with a bottle of Coors Lite (I know not really necessary...) Pretty easy.


A bottle of Coors Light at 10:15am?

There's no shame in getting help, you know..


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

LGriffin said:


> I went through *three* sets of cuffs one week, it was a frickin nightmare, so I wouldn't ask them to do anymore than necessary.


You're either using joke store handcuffs, or arresting Dr. David Banner every night.....I've had one pair of cuffs for over 20 years, used them on many scumbags and opened many bottles with them, and they still work just fine.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

LGriffin said:


> Thanks for the trick but just carry a damn bottle opener.
> 
> I went through *three* sets of cuffs one week, it was a frickin nightmare, so I wouldn't ask them to do anymore than necessary.


Stop buying your handcuffs in the toy section at Walgreens


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

It's great to see a post like that after sifting through all the stories of murdered children and other heinous acts.

Thanks


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Delta excellent post. I can still learn from a Pro. Back when we were going to war on horses I learned 4 points of decapping on a 45ACP. Lock the upper back, remove the mag. 2 points on either side of the barrel and lower, 1 at the ejection port and one at the mag well opening. M16 has a few also, side of the front sight mount, ejection port and more but can't remember. The M151A2 had a giant 5' opener. The inside top of the entire windshield where the canvas top slid in. You could probabally open 20 at a time.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> You're either using joke store handcuffs, or arresting Dr. David Banner every night.....I've had one pair of cuffs for over 20 years, used them on many scumbags and opened many bottles with them, and they still work just fine.


I really liked the feathers and the guy at the P Town gift shop swore they would hold really well. Plus they came with a free pair of thongs, so you do the math

No seriously, two sets of cuffs spit locking pins in booking a day apart and my blued back up pair from my gear bag fell apart in my hand on my last day on:BE:


----------



## AHBoids (May 6, 2009)

LOL pretty funny stuff right there. Clever! haha


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

sdb29 said:


> A bottle of Coors Light at 10:15am?
> 
> There's no shame in getting help, you know..


 Hey, you gotta drink at some point when you work mids.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

that looks like a skill learned from 1st Platoon.
In fact, there was a spot on the door handle of "Victor 113" (Humvee #) that worked great.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey I just tried the handcuff thing, crushed the can and ripped the top off. Was it supposed to work that way??????????


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

LMFAO!!! Bruce!!! Thats great!! I have been doing that since a senior Sgt. showed me how one night a few years ago! But I have never seen anyone illustrate it in pictures before!!!:martini: OH! And by the way you can use S&W Handcuffs too.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

But won't arrestee cooties get in your beer????


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

If ya had enough you stop careing!!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

NewEngland2007 said:


> But won't arrestee cooties get in your beer????


The alcohol kills them


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Piper said:


> that looks like a skill learned from 1st Platoon.
> In fact, there was a spot on the door handle of "Victor 113" (Humvee #) that worked great.


I had the V-121.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Now if you could get me a patent leather beer holster that would *definitely* be something.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

94c said:


> Now if you could get me a patent leather beer holster that would *definitely* be something.


 Outlaw Beer Holsters


----------

